# Overall ideas-suggestions .cube reaction gtc sl 26.



## Nightmareonxcstreet (May 15, 2013)

Hello WW'S need your ideas to drop some weight. At this moment it weights 10.2kg and i wanna drop into 9.5 for now
This is my setup.
Frame: GTC twin mold Monocoque Technology
Fork: FOX 32 Float CTD O/C 100MM
SeatPost: Woodmans carbon seatpost 149g
Saddle: Selle San marco carbon fs aspide 130g
Handlebar:MT ZOOM 31.8x640 ultralight 112g(coming in 2days)
Grips: KCNC Eva Foam 18g Pair
FD:Shimano XT M781 Down Swing 34.9mm 10 speed
RD:Shimano XT M781-SGSL Shadow 10 speed
Shimano Deore XT SL M780 Rapidfire Plus 10 speed
Brakes: Formula RC Tune hydr brakes 180/160
crankset:Shimano XT MC-M780 Hollowtech II 42X32X24T 175mm pressfit SM-BB91-41
Tires:Schwalbe Racing Ralph kevlar 2.25
seatclamp:GTC integraded lock 34.9 (cant change that. ruins design)
Pedals: Eggbeaters 11Ti 180g
Stem: Syntance F149 31.8x90 1" 1/8. 
Wheelset: DT Swiss CSW MA 1.0 (I looked a lot to find its weight and the only info i got is that the DT Swiss csw ma 1.0 in 29inch mode weights 2kg....)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
BOMB me pls with ideas and suggestions in 3x10 setup.
Nvm bottle cage.
I am new on WW so i would appreciate some links . 
Bike purpose XC race. hobby lvl.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

The most effective 2 ways to lose a lot of weight on that bike would be going to a 1X drivetrain setup and a lightweight wheelset. Other than that, it will be really hard to drop 700g.


----------

